# Tylenol RECALL



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Yowsers....

My friend just texted me about this...

http://www.mcneilproductrecall.com/page.jhtml?id=/include/prd_all.inc


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

TurboMom said:


> Yowsers....
> 
> My friend just texted me about this...
> 
> http://www.mcneilproductrecall.com/page.jhtml?id=/include/prd_all.inc


Yep! and Benedryl too! (some of us may use it for our dogs as well as people)


----------

